# emerge world problemi pacchetti bloccati

## matteo.pata

Ragazzi ho ripreso in mano gentoo da un po' di tempo e ho dato il comando per aggiornare la mia distribuzione premetto che è un po' vecchiotta.Ho fatto un emerge di portage e un emerge --sync e fino a qui nessun problema.A questo punto ho dato il comando

emerge -uNDav world

ed ecco a voi il risultato:

[code:1:037976ea9c]

* IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

* Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20080928 [20070724] 41 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1-r1 [2.0.1] 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.5-r1 [1.0.5] USE="-static" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.19 [0.1.17] USE="-caps" 76 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/gmp-4.2.4 [4.2.2] USE="-nocxx (-doc%)" 1,671 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.4.1 [1.4.0-r4] 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.9-r2 [2.9-r1] USE="nls" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-6 [4-r3] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2009g [2008a] USE="nls" 360 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.23 [0.22] USE="-hardened" 1,009 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/lzma-utils-4.32.7 [4.32.5] USE="-nocxx" 469 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/win32codecs-20071007-r2  USE="(-real)" 13,540 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.10-r1  395 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/sqlite-3.6.14.2 [3.5.6] USE="threadsafe -debug -doc -soundex -tcl" 2,829 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libstdc++-v3-3.3.6  USE="nls (-multilib)" 48 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/dmidecode-2.10  51 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cabextract-1.2-r1 [1.2] USE="-extra-tools%" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.19 [1.0.16] 2,829 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/live-2009.06.02  459 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmp4v2-1.5.0.1-r1  4,714 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/foomatic-db-ppds-3.0.20060720  12,056 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/openjpeg-1.3-r2  USE="-tools" 982 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-data-0.2.1  3,973 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/eventlog-0.2.9 [0.2.7] 323 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.12 [1.4.7] USE="-examples% (-nls%*)" 751 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.27-r2 [2.6.23-r3] 3,509 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.6-r2 [1.2.18.1-r2] 300 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.4.1_p1 [2.2.0_p10] 883 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.37 [1.2.15] USE="(-doc%)" 508 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/taglib-1.5 [1.4-r1] USE="-debug -test%" 1,362 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/pciutils-3.0.2 [2.2.3-r2] USE="zlib%* -network-cron%" 265 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/amrwb-7.0.0.3  467 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/amrnb-7.0.0.2  519 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0.0.3g [9.0-r5] 5 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libid3tag-0.15.1b-r2 [0.15.1b] USE="-debug" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/lilo-22.8-r2 [22.7.3-r1] USE="-device-mapper% -minimal -pxeserial -static" 431 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r10 [2.86-r8] USE="(-ibm) (-selinux) -static" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20071127 [20060512] USE="ipv6 -doc -static" 99 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-3.1.3 [2.17.4] USE="-static" 130 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/python-updater-0.5 [0.2] 6 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-141 [119] USE="(-selinux)" 438 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-python-20090606  3 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4 [1.9-r3] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-i18n/man-pages-it-2.65  309 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.6-r1 [1.0.5] 46 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/cdrtools-0  0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/xinetd-2.3.14  USE="perl tcpd" 295 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-xvmc-0.1  0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-fontconfig-1.0  0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-esd-20060719  2 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-ruby-20081227  2 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-launcher-1.58 [1.56] 7 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r2 [5.8.8-r1] USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -ithreads" 9,887 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r5 [5.8.8-r2] USE="berkdb gdbm -build -debug -doc -ithreads -perlsuid" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Test-Harness-3.10 [2.64] 173 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/nasm-2.05.01 [0.98.39-r3] USE="-doc (-build%)" 955 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.36 [2.34] 225 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils-1.19  43 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/intltool-0.40.5 [0.35.0] 138 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xvid-1.2.2-r1 [1.1.0-r3] USE="-examples% -pic% (-altivec%) (-doc%)" 629 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.19  0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/normalize-0.7.7 [0.7.6-r2] USE="mad nls -audiofile" 380 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.63 [2.61] USE="-emacs" 1,527 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.26 [1.5.22] USE="-vanilla%" 2,893 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r8 [6b-r7] 23 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libsamplerate-0.1.4 [0.1.2-r1] USE="-sndfile (-fftw%)" 4,158 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r8 [3.8.2-r2] USE="jpeg zlib -jbig -nocxx" 23 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libmng-1.0.10 [1.0.9-r1] USE="-lcms" 1,068 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.10.2 [1.10] 915 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libpcre-7.9-r1 [6.6] USE="bzip2%* cxx%* (unicode%*) zlib%* -doc -static-libs%" 842 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p5-r1 [4.2.52_p4-r2] USE="-doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test (-bootstrap%)" 1 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.2.1 [1.1.0] USE="(-debug%)" 48 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.2.1_rc1-r2 [1.1.2] USE="aotuv* -doc%" 1,233 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/tcl-8.4.18 [8.4.9] USE="-debug% -threads" 3,568 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r5 [0.1.12] USE="-debug -doc -nocxx%" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r4 [0.2.6-r3] 5 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.10 [1.2.9] USE="-doc" 302 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r3 [3.9.8-r5] 185 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r6 [0.7.4-r5] USE="-djbfft -oss*" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdca-0.0.5  USE="-debug -oss" 385 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/check-0.9.5-r1  509 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmodplug-0.8.7  508 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libmpcdec-1.2.6-r2 [1.2.6] 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/faad2-2.6.1-r2  USE="-digitalradio" 820 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/unrar-gpl-0.0.1_p20080417  136 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/faac-1.26-r1  392 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/speex-1.2_beta3_p2  USE="ogg -sse" 1,024 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/dirac-1.0.2  USE="-debug -doc -mmx" 897 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.7 [0.9.6] 380 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/libusb-0  0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libtheora-1.0  USE="encode -doc -examples" 1,615 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libmpeg3-1.7 [1.5.2-r3] USE="-mmx" 319 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/usbutils-0.73 [0.71-r1] USE="zlib%* -network-cron%" 170 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r3 [2.16.1-r3] USE="nls -gold% -multislot -multitarget -test -vanilla" 14,629 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.14 [7.0.7] USE="(-debug%)" 149 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.5.0 [1.3.2] USE="(-debug%)" 57 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.6.21_p4 [4.2.52_p4-r2] USE="-doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 11,649 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 102 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.2 [1.1.2] USE="(-debug%)" 62 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3 [0.9.2] USE="(-debug%)" 53 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.4 [2.0.3] USE="(-debug%)" 43 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.9 [1.4.8] USE="(-debug%)" 57 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.3 [2.0.2] USE="(-debug%)" 43 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.1.0 [1.0.3] USE="(-debug%)" 41 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/pixman-0.14.0-r1  USE="(-altivec) -debug -mmx -sse2" 345 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4 [0.3.1] USE="(-debug%)" 45 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/dri2proto-1.99.3  42 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.1  USE="-debug" 190 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.4 [1.0.3] USE="(-debug%)" 49 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2  USE="(-debug%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.4-r1 [1.2] USE="-doc (-debug%)" 8,106 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.4 [7.0.2] USE="(-debug%)" 78 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.4 [1.0.1] USE="ipv6 -debug" 247 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.4 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 223 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 216 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.5 [2.0.2] USE="-debug" 551 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 102 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.4 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 219 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.1 [1.0.0] USE="-debug" 106 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.5 [1.0.3] USE="ipv6 -debug -xcb%" 1,548 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.4 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 259 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.3.9-r1 [2.1.10-r2] USE="X%* -bindist -debug% -doc -fontforge% -utils% (-zlib%*)" 1,332 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4 [0.9.1] USE="-debug" 222 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.3 [4.0.1] USE="-debug" 210 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.5 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 254 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 95 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/luit-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 103 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 101 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.6.0-r2 [2.4.2] USE="-doc (-xml%*)" 1,371 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.4 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 224 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 220 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXi-1.2.1 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 274 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.2.3 [1.1.1] USE="-debug" 246 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 235 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.5 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 99 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.9 [1.1.7] USE="-debug" 230 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.3 [1.1.0] USE="-debug" 215 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.4 [1.2.2] USE="ipv6 -debug" 558 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.1 [1.0.3] USE="-debug" 197 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.5 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 197 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 214 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.0 [0.3] USE="-debug" 213 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.4 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 91 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfontcache-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 210 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 231 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 213 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.13 [2.1.12] USE="-debug" 262 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.4 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 69 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.2 [1.0.0] USE="-debug" 559 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.4 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 220 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.3 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 109 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="-debug -dga% -dmx% -xinerama%" 101 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-fonts/corefonts-1-r4 [1-r2] USE="X" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5  USE="-debug -minimal" 255 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r4  USE="dri ipv6 sdl xorg -3dfx -aiglx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -nptl -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mga neomagic nsc nv rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo -epson -fglrx (-impact) -mach64 (-newport) -nvidia -r128 -radeon (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx)"  [?]

[blocks b     ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.5 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.5" is blocking x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.5 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 489 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.4 [1.0.2] USE="ipv6 -debug" 299 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3-r1 [1.0.2-r1] USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 1,528 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/tk-8.4.18-r1 [8.4.9] USE="-debug% -threads" 3,286 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/appres-1.0.1 [1.0.0] USE="-debug" 84 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.3 [1.0.1] USE="ipv6 -debug" 110 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-7.3-r1 [6.5.1-r1] USE="nptl* -debug -doc -motif* -pic% -xcb% (-hardened%)" VIDEO_CARDS="intel%* mach64* mga r128* radeon* savage sis tdfx trident via -none -s3virge* (-sunffb) (-i810%*)" 3,323 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="ipv6 -debug" 96 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xprop-1.0.4 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 107 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xset-1.0.4 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 102 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.5 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 100 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.4 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 237 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xsetroot-1.0.2 [1.0.1] USE="-debug" 87 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xwininfo-1.0.4 [1.0.2] USE="-debug" 100 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0-r1 [2.4.0] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-7.3 [6.5.1] 1,348 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r2 [5.5-r2] USE="gpm unicode* -debug -doc -minimal -nocxx -profile% -trace% (-bootstrap%) (-build%)" 2,353 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p39 [3.2_p33] USE="nls -afs -bashlogger -examples% -plugins -vanilla" 19 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.5 [1.20.1-r4] USE="(-selinux) (-emacs%)" 1,269 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-429 [394] USE="unicode*" 492 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.7 [3.2.6] USE="(-n32)" 276 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/lame-3.98.2-r1 [3.97] USE="-debug -mmx% -mp3rtp -sndfile% (-gtk%)" 1,297 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/netkit-talk-0.17-r4  USE="ipv6" 37 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.2_p13 [5.1_p4] 2,023 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.05 [1.04] 6 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/pager-0  0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.7.3 [2.6.27] USE="ipv6 python readline -debug -doc -examples% -test" 4,678 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/cairo-1.8.6-r1 [1.2.6] USE="X opengl%* svg* -cleartype% -debug -directfb -doc -glitz -xcb%" 6,462 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.1  71 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/netpbm-10.46.00 [10.37.0] USE="X%* jpeg png tiff* xml zlib -jbig -jpeg2k -rle -svga" 1,854 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7  USE="abiword poppler-data" 1,496 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/poppler-utils-0.10.7  USE="abiword" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/poppler-utils-0.10.7  USE="abiword" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.5.4-r3 [2.5.4-r2] USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads xml -build -doc -examples -sqlite -tk -ucs2 -wininst" 21 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.13 [2.8.9] USE="nls python" 580 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.23 [4.17-r1] USE="python (-build%)" 551 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.19 [1.0.14_rc1] USE="midi%* python%* -alisp% -debug -doc" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm%* alaw%* asym%* copy%* dmix%* dshare%* dsnoop%* empty%* extplug%* file%* hooks%* iec958%* ioplug%* ladspa%* lfloat%* linear%* meter%* mmap_emul%* mulaw%* multi%* null%* plug%* rate%* route%* share%* shm%* softvol%*" 775 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/sip-4.7.9 [4.2.1] USE="-debug (-doc%)" 461 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgamin-0.1.10-r2  USE="python -debug" 639 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/swig-1.3.36 [1.3.31] USE="perl python -R% -chicken% -clisp% -doc -guile -java -lua -mono -mzscheme% -ocaml -octave% -php -pike -ruby -tcl -tk" 4,498 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pycairo-1.8.2  USE="-examples" 507 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/numeric-24.2-r6  USE="-doc -lapack" 727 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyrex-0.9.8.5  USE="-examples" 237 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/esound-0.2.41  USE="alsa ipv6 tcpd -debug -doc -oss -static-libs" 388 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libao-0.8.8 [0.8.6-r3] USE="alsa -doc -mmap -nas -pulseaudio (-arts%*) (-esd%)" 397 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/sox-14.2.0 [12.17.9] USE="alsa encode mad ogg png%* -amrnb% -amrwb% -ao% -debug% -ffmpeg% -flac% -id3tag% -ladspa% -libsamplerate% -oss% -sndfile% -wavpack%" 943 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-tcltk/snack-2.2.10-r1  USE="alsa python vorbis -examples -threads" 1,757 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/lcms-1.18-r1 [1.15] USE="jpeg python tiff* zlib" 895 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1 [1.2.11] USE="X alsa audio%* esd* joystick%* opengl video%* xv -aalib -arts* -custom-cflags% -dga -directfb -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -oss* -pulseaudio% -svga -xinerama (-noaudio%) (-noflagstrip%) (-nojoystick%) (-novideo%)" 3,295 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.11-r4 [3.1.11-r2] USE="alsa esd* -oss*" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libdv-1.0.0-r2  USE="sdl xv -debug" 571 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/smpeg-0.4.4-r9 [0.4.4-r8] USE="X opengl -debug -mmx (-gtk%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/plib-1.8.4-r1 [1.8.4] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/sdl-image-1.2.7 [1.2.5-r1] USE="gif jpeg png tiff*" 1,285 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/sdl-mixer-1.2.8 [1.2.7] USE="mikmod mp3 vorbis -timidity" 2,048 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/gamin-0.1.10  0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/gam-server-0.1.10  USE="-debug" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8k [0.9.8d] USE="zlib -bindist -gmp% -kerberos% -sse2 -test (-emacs%)" 3,762 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] net-nds/openldap-2.3.43  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm ipv6 minimal perl ssl tcpd -debug -kerberos -odbc -overlays -samba -sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd" 3,714 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.62-r6 [2.61-r2] USE="ipv6 ssl -maxsysuid% -md5sum (-mailwrapper%)" 56 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] www-misc/htdig-3.2.0_beta6-r3  USE="ssl" 3,033 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/ruby-1.8.6_p369 [1.8.5_p2] USE="berkdb%* gdbm%* ipv6 ssl%* -debug -doc -emacs% -examples -rubytests% -socks5 -threads -tk -xemacs% (-cjk%)" 3,889 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.35 [1.25] 130 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.26 [1.02] USE="-idn%" 64 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libSM-1.1.0 [1.0.1] USE="ipv6 -debug" 247 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libmpeg2-0.5.1 [0.4.1] USE="X sdl" 513 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.6-r1 [4.1.4] USE="X -rle" 495 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/startup-notification-0.9  221 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.5 [1.0.2] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 502 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.2-r1 [1.0.1] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 93 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.3-r1 [1.0.2] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 112 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-242 [222] USE="truetype unicode* -Xaw3d -toolbar (-paste64%)" 850 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-1.1.1 [1.0.12] USE="-bash-completion -doc" 150 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.13 [4.8-r2] USE="nls -static (-build%)" 1,528 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/groff-1.20.1-r1 [1.19.1-r2] USE="X" LINGUAS="-ja%" 3,511 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/which-2.19 [2.16] 130 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.35 [2.5.33-r1] USE="nls -static" 1,228 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95 [1.06-r6] USE="readline -libedit% -static" 284 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2 [2.3.6-r4] USE="nls -debug% -gd% -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla% (-build%) (-erandom%) (-glibc-compat20%) (-nptl%) (-nptlonly%)" 16,621 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.4.0 [4.3.2-r1] USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 1,983 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-office/openoffice-bin-3.0.0 [2.1.0] USE="kde -gnome -java" LINGUAS="it -af -ar% -as_IN -be_BY -bg -br% -bs -ca -cs -da -de -dz% -el -en -en_GB -en_ZA -es -et -fi -fr -ga% -gu% -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -ja -ka% -km -ko -lt -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne% -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt% -pt_BR -ru -rw -sh% -sk -sl -sr% -ss% -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta% -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tr -ts -uk% -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu (-cy%) (-fa%) (-gu_IN%) (-sh_YU%) (-sr_CS%) (-ta_IN%) (-tn%)" 167,146 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.5 [3.2.2-r2] USE="-old-linux% (-no-old-linux%)" 208 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6f-r3 [1.6d] USE="nls -lzma%" 249 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.43  USE="nls" 115 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.47  USE="nls (-nfs)" 152 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/acl-0  0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.17 [0.16.1] USE="acl%* nls openmp%* -doc -emacs -nocxx" 11,369 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.5 [2.6.9-r1] USE="acl* iconv%* ipv6 -static -xattr% -xinetd" 759 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.2 [4.1.5] USE="acl%* nls -static" 862 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.7 [3.5.5] USE="-debug" 350 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-2.3 [2.2] USE="nls -static" 1,055 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/wget-1.11.3 [1.10.2] USE="ipv6 nls ssl -debug -socks5 -static (-build%)" 921 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2 [2.8.7-r1] USE="nls -static" 1,038 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.1.7-r1 [1.3.11-r2] USE="ncurses nls spell unicode* -debug -justify -minimal -slang (-build%)" 1,435 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.4-r1 [2.5.1a-r1] USE="nls pcre (-static%)" 707 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.12-r1 [1.3.11] USE="nls -pic -static" 452 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.6 [3.1.5-r3] USE="nls" 1,818 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.20 [1.16.1] USE="nls -static" 1,868 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1 [1.12-r8] USE="nls" 652 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20071202044231-r1 [1.60-r13] USE="nls -static" 180 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.6 [22.2] USE="X ipv6 nls (-selinux)" 277 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1 [2.12.9] USE="fam%* -debug -doc -hardened (-selinux) -xattr%" 4,697 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.7 [1.6] USE="nls" 395 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] net-dns/libidn-1.14 [0.6.5-r1] USE="nls -doc -emacs -java -mono" 2,519 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.5 [0.8] 559 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/yasm-0.8.0  USE="nls" 1,387 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libquicktime-1.1.1 [0.9.10] USE="X alsa encode jpeg opengl png vorbis -aac -doc% -dv -ffmpeg -gtk -lame -mmx -x264" 987 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gdb-6.8-r1  USE="nls -multitarget -test -vanilla" 15,337 kB [0]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05  USE="(-minimal%)" 8 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libcdio-0.80  USE="cxx -cddb -minimal" 2,035 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/recode-3.6_p15  USE="nls" 2,020 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/flac-1.2.1-r3  USE="cxx ogg -3dnow (-altivec) -debug -doc -sse" 1,963 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/iso-codes-3.8  5,199 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/dialog-1.1.20080819 [1.0.20060221] USE="nls%* unicode* -examples" 370 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3 [3.3.6-r1, 4.1.1] USE="fortran mudflap nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -libffi (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 57,645 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/editor-0  0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r5 [2.6.19-r5] USE="-build -symlink" 55,376 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.76  USE="-debug -doc (-selinux)" 652 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.22 [0.10.11] USE="nls%* -test%" 2,699 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.4.4 [1.2.2-r1] USE="(-nls%*)" 1,117 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.24.2 [1.14.10] USE="X%* -debug -doc" 1,493 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/atk-1.24.0 [1.12.3] USE="-debug -doc" 686 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.5-r1 [0.4.9_p20070129] USE="3dnow%* 3dnowext%* X%* alsa%* encode hardcoded-tables%* ipv6%* mmx* mmxext%* mp3%* sdl ssse3%* vorbis zlib (-altivec) -amr -bindist% -custom-cflags% -debug -dirac% -doc -faac% -faad% -gsm% -ieee1394 -jpeg2k% -network -oss* -schroedinger% -speex% -test -theora -threads -v4l -v4l2% -vdpau% -vhook% -x264 -xvid (-a52%) (-aac%) (-dts%) (-imlib%*) (-ogg%*) (-truetype%*)" VIDEO_CARDS="-nvidia%" 2,681 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libart_lgpl-2.3.20 [2.3.17] USE="-debug" 296 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/liboil-0.3.15 [0.3.10-r1] USE="-doc" 803 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.60 [0.19] 447 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/pth-2.0.7-r1 [2.0.3] USE="-debug%" 638 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4 [1.33.1] USE="nls" 84 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-power/acpid-1.0.10_p3 [1.0.4-r4] USE="(-doc%) (-logrotate%)" 83 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.2  USE="-debug -doc" 406 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libksba-1.0.6 [1.0.3] 556 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.15  USE="-emacs" 341 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/x264-0.0.20081006  USE="threads -debug" 2,196 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-i18n/enca-1.9-r1  USE="-doc" 492 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.20  USE="alsa -jack -minimal -sqlite" 906 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.12  USE="-debug" 377 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-pda/libopensync-0.22  USE="python -debug -doc" 479 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.19-r2 [1.0.14_rc1] USE="midi%* nls -doc% -minimal%" 1,017 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/syslog-ng-2.1.4 [1.6.11-r1] USE="ipv6%* tcpd -hardened (-selinux) -spoof-source% -sql% -static" 414 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] net-im/amsn-0.97.2 [0.96-r1] USE="-debug% -static%" 3,352 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] net-wireless/wireless-tools-29 [28] USE="nls -multicall" 288 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.22 [0.10.11] USE="nls%* -debug (-X%*) (-alsa%*) (-esd%) (-oss%*) (-xv%*)" 2,069 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.24-r1 [1.1.17] USE="crypt python -debug -examples%" 3,286 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.0.2-r3 [1.0] USE="-doc%" 276 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libassuan-1.0.5 [1.0.4] 291 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/transcode-1.0.7 [1.0.2-r3] USE="X dvd%* iconv%* jpeg mp3 mpeg ogg quicktime sdl truetype vorbis xml -3dnow -a52 (-altivec) -dv -extrafilters -fame -imagemagick -lzo -mjpeg -mmx -network -nuv% -oss% -sse -sse2 -theora -v4l2 -xvid (-dvdread%) (-gtk%)" 1,897 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/dbus-python-0.82.4  USE="-test" 463 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/twolame-0.3.12  472 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.16  USE="-debug -doc" 723 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/x11-drm-20090320 [20060608] VIDEO_CARDS="mach64* mga r128* radeon* savage sis tdfx via -radeonhd% (-sunffb) -xgi% (-i810%*) (-nv%*)" 664 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/pcmcia-cs-3.2.8-r2  USE="X* -gtk -trusted -vanilla -xforms" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.1  USE="-debug -doc" 433 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/schroedinger-1.0.5  USE="gstreamer" 809 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.10.22 [0.10.11] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.10.22 [0.10.11] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.14  USE="-debug" 2,176 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.16.3 [1.1.4-r2] USE="X a52* alsa dts* dvd esd* ipv6 mad modplug* musepack* nls opengl sdl theora* truetype v4l* vorbis win32codecs* xcb* xv -aac -aalib (-altivec) -arts* -directfb -dxr3 -fbcon -flac -gnome -gtk -imagemagick -jack% -libcaca -mmap -mng -oss* -pulseaudio (-real) -samba -speex -vcd -vidix (-vis) -wavpack -xinerama -xvmc (-debug%)" 7,294 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.10.11 [0.10.3-r1] 971 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p20090322 [1.0_rc1-r2] USE="X a52%* aac* alsa amrnb%* amrwb%* ass%* cddb%* cdio%* dirac%* dts* dv* dvd dvdnav%* enca* encode esd* faac%* faad%* gif iconv ipv6 jpeg live* mad mmx* mp2%* mp3%* nemesi%* network%* opengl png quicktime%* rar%* real* rtc* schroedinger%* sdl speex* theora* tremor%* truetype unicode* vorbis win32codecs* x264* xscreensaver%* xv xvid -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -arts* -bidi -bindist -bl -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -custom-cpuopts% -debug -dga -directfb -doc -dvb -dxr3% -fbcon -ftp% -ggi -gtk -jack -joystick -ladspa% -libcaca -lirc -lzo -md5sum% -mmxext -mng% -musepack -nas -openal -oss* -pnm% -pulseaudio% -pvr% -radio% -samba -sse -sse2 -ssse3% -svga -teletext% -tga -v4l -v4l2 -vdpau% -vidix% -xanim -xinerama -xvmc -zoran% (-3dfx%) (-amr%) (-dvdread%) (-livecd%) (-matrox%)" LINGUAS="(-bg%) (-cs%) (-da%) (-de%) (-el%) (-en%) (-es%) (-fr%) (-hu%) (-ja%) (-ko%) (-mk%) (-nl%) (-no%) (-pl%) (-pt_BR%) (-ro%) (-ru%) (-sk%) (-tr%) (-uk%) (-zh_CN%) (-zh_TW%)" VIDEO_CARDS="mga%* tdfx%* vesa%* -nvidia% -s3virge%" 7,965 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/xine-ui-0.99.5-r1 [0.99.5_pre20060716] USE="X nls readline -aalib -curl -debug -libcaca -lirc -vdr -xinerama (-ncurses%*)" 2,546 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-1.0.4 [0.78-r3] USE="cracklib%* nls%* -audit% (-selinux) -test% -vim-syntax% (-berkdb%*) (-nis%) (-pam_chroot%) (-pam_console%) (-pam_timestamp%) (-pwdb%)" 982 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/pambase-20081028  USE="cracklib sha512 -consolekit -debug -gnome-keyring -mktemp -passwdqc (-selinux) -ssh" 3 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.1.2.2 [4.0.15-r2] USE="cracklib%* nls pam -audit% (-selinux) -skey (-nousuid%)" 1,658 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.13.2 [1.2.2.1] USE="pam%* -debug -make-symlinks -savedconfig (-selinux) -static (-netboot%)" 1,999 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.23 [2.1.22-r2] USE="berkdb crypt gdbm ldap* pam ssl -authdaemond -java -kerberos -mysql -ntlm_unsupported_patch -postgres -sample -srp -urandom" 1,576 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.10  USE="pam -debug" 510 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r9 [0.17-r7] USE="pam" 14 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/libcap-2.16 [1.10-r9] USE="pam%* (-python%*)" 48 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-pam-7 [6] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r23  USE="ipv6 pam -activefilter -atm -dhcp -eap-tls -gtk -mppe-mppc -radius" 725 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-5.2_p1-r1 [4.3_p2-r1] USE="X%* ldap* pam tcpd -X509 -hpn -kerberos -libedit -pkcs11% (-selinux) -skey -smartcard -static (-chroot%) (-ipv6%*) (-sftplogging%)" 1,078 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1-r1 [1.0.1] USE="-debug (-xprint%)" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/slocate-3.1-r1 [2.7-r8] 37 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r4 [1.0.2-r6] USE="hal%* pam%* -debug -minimal" 115 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.3.10-r2 [1.2.6] USE="X acl%* dbus* jpeg ldap%* pam perl%* png ppds* python%* ssl tiff* -avahi% -gnutls% -java% -kerberos% -php -samba -slp -static% -xinetd% -zeroconf% (-nls%*)" LINGUAS="it%* -de% -en% -es% -et% -fr% -he% -id% -ja% -pl% -sv% -zh_TW%" 3,691 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r1 [3.3.6-r4] USE="cups ipv6 opengl -debug -doc -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -sqlite -xinerama (-gif%*)" 16,909 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.64-r3 [8.54] USE="X cairo%* cups -bindist% -cjk -djvu -gtk -jpeg2k (-emacs%)" 16,537 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Net-CUPS-0.59 [0.41-r1] USE="-test%" 70 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] net-fs/samba-3.0.33 [3.0.24] USE="acl* cups fam* ipv6%* ldap* pam python readline -ads% -async -automount -caps -debug% -doc -examples -oav -quotas (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind (-kerberos%)" LINGUAS="(-ja%) (-pl%)" 48,236 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/pinentry-0.7.5 [0.7.2-r3] USE="ncurses qt3 -caps -gtk" 413 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/dbus-qt3-old-0.70  USE="-debug" 216 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/qca-1.0-r3 [1.0-r2] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/poppler-qt3-0.10.7  0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.20080507  USE="cups" 167 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds-20070501  12,144 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] app-text/poppler-0.5.4-r1  USE="jpeg zlib -cjk"  [?]

[blocks b     ] app-text/poppler ("app-text/poppler" is blocking dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7, dev-libs/poppler-qt3-0.10.7, app-text/poppler-utils-0.10.7)

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/qca-tls-1.0-r4 [1.0-r3] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/poppler-qt3-0.10.7  0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/aspell-0.60.6 [0.50.5-r4] USE="gpm nls%* -examples%" LINGUAS="it%* -af% -be% -bg% -br% -ca% -cs% -cy% -da% -de% -el% -en% -eo% -es% -et% -fi% -fo% -fr% -ga% -gl% -he% -hr% -is% -nl% -no% -pl% -pt% -ro% -ru% -sk% -sl% -sr% -sv% -uk% -vi%" 1,737 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-dicts/aspell-it-2.2.20050523  212 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-dicts/aspell-en-6.0.0  179 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6 [3.5.5-r9] USE="acl* alsa branding%* cups fam* spell tiff* -arts* -avahi -bindist% -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -utempter (-kdeenablefinal%) (-ssl%*) (-xinerama%) (-zeroconf%)" LINGUAS="(-he%)" 15,270 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4 [3.5.5-r9] USE="acl* alsa branding%* cups fam* spell tiff* -arts* -avahi -bindist% -debug -doc -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kerberos -legacyssl -lua -openexr -utempter -xinerama (-ssl%*) (-zeroconf%)" LINGUAS="(-he%)" 15,227 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.10 [3.5.5] USE="-debug (-arts%*) (-kdeenablefinal%) (-xinerama%)" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -az -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -csb% -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -ga -gl -he -hi -hr -hu -is -ja -kk -km -ko -lt -lv -mk -mn -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sr -sr@Latn -ss -sv -ta -te% -tg -th% -tr -uk -uz -uz@cyrillic% -vi -wa% -zh_CN -zh_TW" 16,244 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/kmplayer-0.10.0c [0.9.3a] USE="cairo%* gstreamer -arts* -debug -mplayer -npp% -xine -xinerama" LINGUAS="it%* -ar% -be% -br% -bs% -ca% -cs% -csb% -cy% -da% -de% -el% -en_GB% -es% -et% -fi% -fr% -ga% -gl% -he% -hi% -hu% -is% -ja% -ka% -lt% -mt% -nb% -nl% -nn% -pa% -pl% -pt% -pt_BR% -ro% -ru% -rw% -sk% -sr% -sr@Latn% -sv% -ta% -tr% -uk% -zh_CN%" 1,024 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1  USE="glib iconv qt3support ssl -debug -doc -pch" 111,980 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] x11-libs/qt-4.2.2  USE="cups gif jpeg opengl png qt3support zlib -accessibility -dbus -debug -doc -examples -firebird -glib -mng -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3 -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom"  [?]

[blocks b     ] <x11-libs/qt-4.4.0:4 ("<x11-libs/qt-4.4.0:4" is blocking x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1)

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1  USE="-debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1  USE="iconv -debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1  USE="iconv qt3support sqlite -debug -firebird -mysql -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-test-4.5.1  USE="iconv -debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1  USE="accessibility cups dbus glib gtkstyle qt3support tiff -debug -mng -nas -nis -pch -raster -xinerama" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1  USE="accessibility kde -debug -pch -phonon" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-svg-4.5.1-r1  USE="iconv -debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.5.1  USE="qt3support -debug -pch" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.4-r5  USE="X dbus kde opengl svg -assistant -debug -doc -examples -phonon -sql -webkit -xmlpatterns" 6,819 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qscintilla-2.3.2 [1.5.1] USE="python%* qt4%* -debug% -doc -examples%" 2,097 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.3.2-r2  USE="qt4" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/PyQt-3.17.6 [3.14.1-r2] USE="-debug -doc -examples" 795 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1  USE="nls" 479 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] sys-libs/com_err-1.39  USE="nls"  [?]

[blocks b     ] sys-libs/com_err ("sys-libs/com_err" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1)

[uninstall    ] sys-libs/ss-1.39  USE="nls"  [?]

[blocks b     ] sys-libs/ss ("sys-libs/ss" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1)

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.3-r1 [1.38-r1] USE="nls (-static%)" 4,263 kB [?=>0]

[blocks b     ] <sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41 ("<sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41" is blocking sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.41.3-r1)

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.14.2 [2.12r-r3] USE="crypt nls unicode%* -loop-aes% -old-linux% (-selinux) -slang% (-uclibc) (-old-crypt%) (-perl%*) (-static%)" 2,888 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2  USE="nls -dynamic (-selinux)" 397 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-7.1 [6.4] USE="acl* nls -caps% -gmp% (-selinux) -static -vanilla% -xattr%" 9,318 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.11.1 [1.12.9] USE="-bootstrap -build -static -unicode" 218 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20080809 [20061027.2] 148 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/curl-7.19.4 [7.15.1-r1] USE="ipv6 ldap* ssl -ares -gnutls -idn -kerberos -libssh2% -nss% -test (-krb4%)" 2,244 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/evms-2.5.5-r10 [2.5.5-r5] USE="ncurses nls -debug -gtk -hb% -hb2%" 9 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.11 [2.0.9] USE="bzip2* ldap* nls -caps% -doc -openct -pcsc-lite (-selinux) -smartcard -static%" 3,763 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/xmlrpc-c-1.18.02  USE="cgi curl cxx -abyss -threads -tools" 540 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/vorbis-tools-1.2.0-r2 [1.1.1-r3] USE="nls ogg123%* -flac -speex" 1,052 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/cmake-2.6.4 [2.4.6-r1] USE="qt4%* -emacs -vim-syntax" 3,209 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gpgme-1.1.8-r1 [1.1.2-r1] USE="-pth%" 1,061 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.9 [3.5.5] USE="alsa encode gstreamer mp3 vorbis -akode -arts* -audiofile -debug -flac -kdeenablefinal -theora -xine -xinerama" 6,180 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrkit-1.1.9-r1 [1.1.2] USE="unicode* -hfs" 1,397 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3_rc2 [1.2.1-r1] USE="encode mad%* vorbis%* -gcdmaster% -pccts (-debug%) (-gnome%)" 1,403 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-7.1-r1  138 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r9  USE="X acpi crypt -apm -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop (-selinux)" 1,260 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/hal-info-20090414  135 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4 [3.5.5-r3] USE="branding%* cups hal* ldap* opengl pam -arts* -debug -ieee1394 -java -joystick% -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr -samba -xcomposite -xinerama -xscreensaver (-ssl%*) (-zeroconf%)" 23,711 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/libkonq-3.5.10  USE="-debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 23,770 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.10  USE="-debug" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdialog-3.5.10  USE="-debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 26 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcminit-3.5.10  USE="-debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdesu-3.5.10  USE="-debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.10  USE="-debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kmenuedit-3.5.10  USE="-debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdepim-3.5.9-r1 [3.5.5-r2] USE="-arts* -debug -gnokii -kdeenablefinal -pda -xinerama (-crypt%*)" 14,290 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5.9 [3.5.5-r2] USE="opengl pdf* -arts* -debug -gphoto2 -imlib* -kdeenablefinal -kpathsea% -openexr -povray -scanner -xinerama (-tetex%)" 7,268 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.9 [3.5.5-r2] USE="ssl -arts* -debug (-jingle) -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -rdesktop -sametime -slp -wifi -xinerama" 9,121 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdegames-3.5.9 [3.5.5] USE="-arts* -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 10,530 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeutils-3.5.9-r1 [3.5.5] USE="crypt -arts* -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility (-pbbuttonsd) -snmp -xinerama -xscreensaver%" 2,993 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdeadmin-3.5.9 [3.5.5] USE="-arts* -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama" 2,075 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild   R   ] x11-themes/crystal-1.0.2  USE="-arts* -debug -xinerama" 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.10-r1  USE="hal ldap -debug -kdehiddenvisibility -openexr -samba" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kfind-3.5.10  USE="-debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kicker-3.5.10-r1  USE="-debug -kdehiddenvisibility -xcomposite" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.10  USE="-debug -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.10  USE="opengl -arts -debug -ieee1394 -joystick -kdehiddenvisibility -logitech-mouse" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/konqueror-3.5.10  USE="branding -debug -java -kdehiddenvisibility" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild  NS   ] app-cdr/k3b-1.0.5-r5 [0.12.17] USE="alsa dvd dvdr encode hal mp3 vorbis -arts -css -debug -emovix -ffmpeg -flac -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -vcd -xinerama" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -bg -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -is -ja -ka -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -rw -se -sk -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW" 12,545 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] app-cdr/k3b-0.12.17  USE="alsa arts encode kde mp3 vorbis -css -debug -dvdr -ffmpeg -flac -hal -musepack -musicbrainz -sndfile -vcd -xinerama" LINGUAS="it -af -bg -bn -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -he -hi -hu -is -ja -km -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -se -sl -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW"  [?]

[blocks b     ] <app-cdr/k3b-1.0.5-r5 ("<app-cdr/k3b-1.0.5-r5" is blocking app-cdr/k3b-1.0.5-r5)

[ebuild  NS   ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.10_p20090130-r2 [1.4.5-r1] USE="amazon kde opengl python -daap -debug -ifp -ipod -mp4 -mtp -musicbrainz -mysql -njb -postgres (-real) -visualization -xinerama" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -az -be -bg -bn -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -id -is -ja -km -ko -ku -lo -lt -mk -ms -nb -nds -ne -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -ss -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW" 12,517 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.5-r1  USE="arts kde opengl -aac -daap -debug -ifp -ipod -mtp -musicbrainz -mysql -njb -noamazon -postgres (-real) -visualization -xinerama" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -az -bg -br -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -es -et -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hi -hu -is -ja -ka -km -ko -lt -ms -nb -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -se -sk -sl -sq -sr -sr@Latn -sv -ta -tg -th -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW"  [?]

[blocks b     ] <media-sound/amarok-1.4.10_p20090130-r2 ("<media-sound/amarok-1.4.10_p20090130-r2" is blocking media-sound/amarok-1.4.10_p20090130-r2)

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6 [1.1.1-r4] USE="hal%* ipv6 nptl* sdl xorg -3dfx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -tslib% (-aiglx%) (-dri%*) (-xprint%)" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -citron -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib% -virtualbox% -vmmouse -void -wacom (-calcomp%) (-digitaledge%) (-dmc%) (-dynapro%) (-elo2300%) (-jamstudio%) (-magellan%) (-microtouch%) (-palmax%) (-spaceorb%) (-summa%) (-tek4957%) (-ur98%)" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel%* mach64* mga neomagic nv r128* radeon* savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware voodoo -apm* -ark* -ast% -chips* -cirrus* -dummy* -epson -fglrx -geode% -i128* -i740* (-impact) -imstt* (-newport) -nvidia -radeonhd% -rendition* -s3* -s3virge* -siliconmotion* -sisusb* (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tga* -tseng* -v4l* -vermilion% -virtualbox% -xgi% (-cyrix%*) (-i810%*) (-nsc%*) (-vga%*)" 5,550 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.2.0 [1.1.0] USE="-debug" 251 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64-6.8.0  USE="dri -debug" 467 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.2.1 [2.1.1] USE="dri -debug" 299 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.903  USE="dri -debug" 411 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.16.5 [10.13.0] USE="-debug" 273 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.4.1 [1.2.1-r1] USE="dri -debug" 280 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.10.0 [0.9.1-r1] USE="dri -debug" 616 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.4.0 [1.1.1] USE="-debug" 286 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.12.1-r1  USE="-debug" 890 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.3.1 [1.2.1] USE="-debug" 287 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.6.3-r1 [1.6.5] USE="dri -debug" 772 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.0 [0.3.0] USE="-debug" 237 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.1.3 [1.1.2-r2] USE="hal%* -debug" 272 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-2.1.12 [1.2.0] USE="-debug" 380 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.2 [1.1.0] USE="-debug" 264 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.2.2 [1.1.1] USE="-debug" 272 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-2.2.0 [1.2.1] USE="-debug" 243 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.2.2 [1.1.1] USE="dri -debug" 341 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.4.9 [1.4.2] USE="dri -debug" 410 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-r128-6.8.0  USE="dri -debug" 400 kB [0]

[uninstall    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.1.0  USE=&am

----------

## matteo.pata

seconda parte:

[uninstall    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.1.0  USE="-debug"  [?]

[blocks b     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt ("x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt" is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6)

[uninstall    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.1.0  USE="-debug"  [?]

[blocks b     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix ("x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix" is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6)

[uninstall    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.1.0  USE="-debug"  [?]

[blocks b     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga ("x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga" is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6)

[uninstall    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.8.1  USE="-debug"  [?]

[blocks b     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc ("x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc" is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6)

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.7-r2 [2.10.9] USE="X cups%* jpeg tiff* -debug -doc -jpeg2k% -vim-syntax% -xinerama" 17,067 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pygobject-2.16.1  USE="X -debug -doc -examples" 511 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2 [8.32.5] USE="acpi* -debug% (-doc%) (-opengl%*)" 74,042 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 [7.1] 0 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.3 [2.6.0] USE="-debug -doc" 351 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/gkrellm-2.3.2-r1 [2.2.10] USE="X nls ssl -gnutls -hddtemp% -lm_sensors -ntlm%" 731 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gconf-2.24.0  USE="ldap -debug -doc" 1,434 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libsexy-0.1.11  USE="-debug -doc" 262 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libwnck-2.24.2  USE="-debug -doc" 677 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird-bin-2.0.0.22 [1.5.0.10] LINGUAS="it -af% -be% -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en% -en_GB -en_US% -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -ga -ga_IE -he -hu -ja -ko -lt -mk -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn% -nn_NO% -pa% -pa_IN -pl -pt% -pt_BR -pt_PT% -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk% -zh% -zh_CN -zh_TW% (-gu_IN%)" 11,369 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-bin-3.0.11 [2.0.0.2] USE="-restrict-javascript%" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -be -bg -bn% -bn_IN% -ca -cs -cy% -da -de -el -en% -en_GB -en_US% -eo% -es -es_AR -es_ES -et% -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl% -gu -gu_IN -he -hi% -hi_IN% -hu -id% -is% -ja -ka -kn% -ko -ku -lt -lv% -mk -mn -mr% -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -oc% -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro% -ru -si% -sk -sl -sq% -sr% -sv -sv_SE -te% -th% -tr -uk% -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 9,032 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pygtk-2.14.1  USE="X -doc -examples" 2,159 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-plugins/gkrellweather-2.0.7 [2.0.6] 20 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.08-r2 [5.01-r2] USE="jpeg opengl pam -new-login -suid% -xinerama (-gnome%) (-insecure-savers%) (-offensive%)" 5,339 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/libgsf-1.14.11  USE="bzip2 python -debug -doc -gnome" 623 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.22.3  USE="zlib -debug -doc" 481 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.5.2.9 [6.3.0.5-r1] USE="X bzip2* corefonts%* jpeg openmp%* perl png svg%* tiff* truetype xml zlib -djvu% -doc -fontconfig% -fpx -graphviz -gs -hdri% -jbig -jpeg2k -lcms -nocxx -openexr% -q32% -q8% -raw% -wmf (-mpeg%*)" 8,613 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libnotify-0.4.5  USE="-doc" 356 kB [0]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/notification-daemon-0.4.0  USE="gstreamer -debug" 395 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] media-video/vlc-0.9.9a-r1 [0.8.6-r1] USE="X alsa dbus%* dvd esd* ffmpeg%* gcrypt%* hal* libnotify* mp3 mpeg ncurses ogg opengl png qt4%* sdl svg* truetype vorbis win32codecs* xml xv -a52 -aac% -aalib (-altivec) -arts* -atmo% -avahi -bidi -cdda -cddax% -cddb -cdio% -dc1394% -debug -dirac% -directfb -dts -dvb -fbcon -flac -fluidsynth% -fontconfig% -ggi -gnome% -gnutls -httpd -id3tag% -jack% -kate% -libass% -libcaca -libsysfs% -libv4l2% -lirc -live -lua% -matroska -mmx% -modplug% -musepack -nsplugin -optimisememory -oss* -pda% -pulseaudio% -pvr% -remoteosd% -rtsp -run-as-root% -samba -schroedinger% -sdl-image -seamonkey -shout -skins -speex -sse% -stream -svga -taglib% -theora -twolame% -upnp -v4l -v4l2% -vcdinfo% -vcdx% -vlm -x264% -xinerama -xosd -zvbi% (-3dfx%) (-corba%) (-daap%) (-mod%) (-vcd%) (-wxwindows%)" 17,098 kB [?=>0]

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a  949 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.20 [2.43] USE="nls" LINGUAS="it%* -cs% -da% -de% -es% -fr% -ja% -nl% -pl% -ro% -ru% -zh_CN%" 1,067 kB [?=>0]

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kcontrol:3.5 ("kde-base/kcontrol:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kicker:3.5 ("kde-base/kicker:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/konqueror:3.5 ("kde-base/konqueror:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdialog:3.5 ("kde-base/kdialog:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* ("=kde-base/kdebase-3.5*" is blocking kde-base/kmenuedit-3.5.10, kde-base/kdialog-3.5.10, kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.10-r1, kde-base/kicker-3.5.10-r1, kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.10, kde-base/kfind-3.5.10, kde-base/kcminit-3.5.10, kde-base/kdesu-3.5.10, kde-base/konqueror-3.5.10, kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.10, kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.10, kde-base/libkonq-3.5.10, kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.10)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/mktemp ("sys-apps/mktemp" is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-7.1)

[blocks B     ] >=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10 (">=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10" is blocking sys-apps/mktemp-1.5)

[blocks B     ] <sys-apps/man-pages-3 ("<sys-apps/man-pages-3" is blocking sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdeutils ("kde-base/kdeutils" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kcminit:3.5 ("kde-base/kcminit:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/libkonq:3.5 ("kde-base/libkonq:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves:3.5 ("kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kfind:3.5 ("kde-base/kfind:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdepim ("kde-base/kdepim" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdebase ("kde-base/kdebase" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kmenuedit:3.5 ("kde-base/kmenuedit:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdegraphics ("kde-base/kdegraphics" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/khelpcenter:3.5 ("kde-base/khelpcenter:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdegames ("kde-base/kdegames" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/khotkeys:3.5 ("kde-base/khotkeys:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdenetwork ("kde-base/kdenetwork" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdebase-data:3.5 ("kde-base/kdebase-data:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdemultimedia ("kde-base/kdemultimedia" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdeadmin ("kde-base/kdeadmin" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdesu:3.5 ("kde-base/kdesu:3.5" is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4)

Total: 464 packages (305 upgrades, 133 new, 5 in new slots, 21 reinstalls, 11 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 1,238,383 kB

Conflict: 37 blocks (25 unsatisfied)

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4', 'merge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdebase:3.5 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-themes/crystal-1.0.2', 'merge')

    ~kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.9', 'merge')

    kde-base/kdebase required by world

    (and 5 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.9', 'merge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdemultimedia required by world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdepim-3.5.9-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdepim required by world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdeadmin-3.5.9', 'merge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdeadmin required by world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/konqueror-3.5.10', 'merge') pulled in by

    kde-base/konqueror:3.5 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/amarok-1.4.10_p20090130-r2', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.9', 'merge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdenetwork required by world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/man-pages-posix-2003a', 'merge') pulled in by

    sys-apps/man-pages-posix required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/man-pages-3.20', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'sys-apps/mktemp-1.5', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    sys-apps/mktemp required by world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/coreutils-7.1', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r1 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/debianutils-3.1.3', 'merge')

    sys-apps/coreutils required by world

    >=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r1 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.11.1', 'merge')

    (and 4 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdegames-3.5.9', 'merge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdegames required by world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5.9', 'merge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdegraphics required by world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdeutils-3.5.9-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdeutils required by world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6', 'merge') pulled in by

    =kde-base/kdelibs-3.5* required by ('ebuild', '/', 'app-cdr/k3b-1.0.5-r5', 'merge')

    ~kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/libkonq-3.5.10', 'merge')

    ~kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.10', 'merge')

    (and 15 more)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

sono tanti file da aggiornare lo so ci metterò una vita.Io sono abbastanza niubbo in materia quindi avrei bisogno di consigli sul da farsi per sbloccare i pacchetti e per completare l'aggiornamento nei migliori modi...ciao e grazie.

----------

## devilheart

io rimuoverei kde e darei una occhiata a INPUT_DEVICES e VIDEO_CARDS nel make.conf

----------

## matteo.pata

questo è il mio make.conf

```

FLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -pipe"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" 

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="-gtk -gnome qt3 kde dvd alsa cdr"

#GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo "

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.inode.at"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICE="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARD="fglrx"

LINGUAS="it"

SOUND_CARDS="via82xx"

```

Cosa mi consigli di fare...oltre a togliere KDE e reinstallarlo con la versione nuova giusto?

Cosa faccio faccio un uemerge di kde con le dipendenze e poi faccio un emerge world e alla fine reinstallo il nuovo KDE??dimmi un po' sono un po' niubbo è da un po' che non prendo in mano la distribuzione.

----------

## cloc3

 *matteo.pata wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cosa mi consigli di fare...oltre a togliere KDE e reinstallarlo con la versione nuova giusto?
> 
> 

 

bè, senz'altro devi armarti di un po' di pazienza.

per eliminare kde, il modo migliore è togliere il metapacchetto principale (per in genere kde-base/kde-meta) e, in qualche caso, anche qualcuno di quelli secondari (per esempio kde-base/kde-multimedia), perché  a volte capitano situazioni strane.

una delle cause può essere un file /var/lib/portage/world ridondante, dovuto a qualche emerge lanciato distrattamente senza l'opzione -1.

un grep kde /var/lib/portage/world fa capire molte cose.

successivamente, si può utilizzare emerge --depclean -pv, seguito da un po' di riflessione e da una replica senza pretend.

talora emerge --depclean -pv si pianta, suggerendoti di lanaciare emerge -uDpvN world, ma a te quel comando non funzionerà per i motivi visti sopra...

anziché spararti, elimina uno ad uno i pacchetti che causano il blocco con emerge -C, fino a ripristinare una configurazione consistente.

dopo il depclean, richiama emerge -uDpvN world e revdep-rebuild.

può sembrarti complesso, ma quando ne sarai uscito e avrai visto la misura del casino che emerge, in qualche modo, è riuscito a risolvere, ti sentirai stupito di essertela cavata così a buon mercato.

torno a tagliare il prato, che domani piove.

 :Smile: 

----------

## matteo.pata

eccoti il grep:

```

Note_Matteo matteo # grep kde /var/lib/portage/world

kde-base/kde-i18n

kde-base/kdeadmin

kde-base/kdebase

kde-base/kdegames

kde-base/kdegraphics

kde-base/kdemultimedia

kde-base/kdenetwork

kde-base/kdepim

kde-base/kdeutils

```

Dimmi un po' adesso i comandi da lanciare per aggiornare la mia sdistribuzione....grazie....[/code]

----------

## cloc3

 *matteo.pata wrote:*   

> eccoti il grep:
> 
> ...
> 
> Dimmi un po' adesso ...

 

per chi mi hai preso, mago Zurlì?

occhio e croce, direi che, anziché installare kde con un emerge kde-meta, tu abbia preferito selezionare i singoli metapacchetti di tuo interesse. secondo me, come prima cosa, li devi togliere:

```

emerge -C kde-base/kde-i18n  kdeadmin ...

```

conclusa l'operazione, il grep di sopra dovrebbe darti un ouput vuoto.

allora prova il depclean:

```

emerge -pv --depclean

```

qui, non posso prevedere cosa accada, perché non sono sulla tua macchina.

se va tutto bene, basta prendere nota di eventuali pacchetti eliminati contro la tua volontà (li puoi reinstallare successivamente) e ripetere il comando senza il -pv.

se depclean si inceppa, perché rileva una incongruenza, bisogna leggere l'output e capire il da farsi.

----------

